

Show HN: Cloudflare marking all traffic from Pakistan as threat - hu_me

whenever I click through to a site managed through cloudflare I end up seeing a screen asking me to identify myself. This has happened often enough especially with HN articles that I just close some articles outright and read the discussion on HN instead.<p>As an experiment I setup cloudflare for website of mine which gets majority of its traffic from Pakistan (where I am located). This is what I see
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8037186/cloudflare.png<p>It basically shows cloudflare marking 100% of traffic from Pakistan as known threats.<p>I would be interested to find out if its a common problem facing users from this region / other developing countries?<p>We commonly have shared ips in Pakistan could this cause cloudflare false positives?<p>Any suggestions for avoiding the captcha?
======
k-i-m
The situation is even worse. This is mine:
<http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5352/screenkkw.png>

As you can see Germany is completely blocked (I've set all the protections to
off/minimum), China is the same (this could be understable). But the really
main problem in my experience is that it blocked all the traffics from Italian
connections too from Fastweb, which is a provider that NAT his network, so
many people have the same IP, the problem is that Cloudflare has few of their
IP blocked, so all that users will see the captcha page. I've solved adding
the whole country in the permit list. I've notified few times to the support
email but the problem still there (and I guess with other providers, I noticed
that one because I was a Fastweb user)

p.s. today, as many others, I'm also getting many 502 bad gateway errors on
connection.... that's really bad :(

------
raheemm
Just accessed <http://www.founderly.com/> (cloudflare CDN'ed) and it works
from here in Dhaka, Bangladesh via the Qubee Wimax.

~~~
hu_me
this one opens for me as well. Maybe this has to do with Security settings on
the domain?

------
gary4gar
Add US to the list that cloud flare completely blocks:

<http://i.imgur.com/ZacUI.png>

------
jgrahamc
Have you tried contacting anyone at CloudFlare about this?

------
TiZon
Mirror on imgur, the dropbox one won't last long:

<http://imgur.com/62UJ4>

------
bwb
When I was in South America I got this quite a lot too, especially when on 3g
phone networks. Quite annoying.

------
aviraldg
The same happens in India (on BSNL.)

------
kevingadd
CloudFlare does this to a lot of countries. Once I found out it was doing
this, I disabled all their threat protection for my sites since they don't
seem to provide a way to configure it directly and they seem to be doing it on
purpose.

Anyone putting CloudFlare in front of their site should really disable the
threat protection entirely. It's a shame that the CF team doesn't do anything
to inform you about this problem or how to mitigate it.

~~~
hu_me
thats exactly what I did. though I really like cf and its attempt at making
domain management a bit more 2.0. they havent nailed threat protection yet.

